# AV Fistula PTA and Embolectomy coading help needed



## evickus (Jan 9, 2013)

Please help me code this one.

The physician used the IQCath balloon-dilatation/thrombectomy catheter (Hotspur) for both balloon dilatation and embolectomy in the same session (AV fistula).

How would you code this?  Thrombectomy and PTA (CPT and C-codes)? is it possible to code it using the same device?

Please help. Thx


----------



## dpeoples (Jan 9, 2013)

Lee.Brown said:


> Please help me code this one.
> 
> The physician used the IQCath balloon-dilatation/thrombectomy catheter (Hotspur) for both balloon dilatation and embolectomy in the same session (AV fistula).
> 
> ...



Please provide the actual report if possible.


----------



## janseez (Jan 11, 2013)

Lee.Brown said:


> Please help me code this one.
> 
> The physician used the IQCath balloon-dilatation/thrombectomy catheter (Hotspur) for both balloon dilatation and embolectomy in the same session (AV fistula).
> 
> ...



A copy of the actual report (without the patient ID's, of course) would be helpful in order to capture all the CPT codes.  For example, how the graft was accessed, was US guidance used and documented properly, which parts of the graft were angioplastied [35475, 75962or 35476, 75978] as this determines which code to use, verifying if a mechanical thrombectomy [36870] was done, etc. 

According to the cardiovascular devices website. IQ cath can be used for both procedures with a single catheter.

Thanks,

Jeanette
CPC, CIRCC


----------



## evickus (Jan 11, 2013)

*Thx*

Thanks for the help. I'm out of the office but will add next week.

i know the codes and order. the only thing I'm unsure of is if you can or can not use duel codes with he same device. from what i see it is cleared for both... so why not?

Your thoughts are appreciated.


----------



## sue37412 (Jan 28, 2013)

Lee.Brown said:


> Please help me code this one.
> 
> The physician used the IQCath balloon-dilatation/thrombectomy catheter (Hotspur) for both balloon dilatation and embolectomy in the same session (AV fistula).
> 
> ...


You can't code for both. Try to contact Dr Z.


----------

